# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  Encuesta-Me echas una mano?

## Pedro Parra Magic

Hola a todos,
esto realizando una investigación sobre motos, motoristas y seguridad vial en general. Me ayudaría muchísimo si la respondierais, sólo os llevará 2 minutos y os estaré muy agradecido. El enlace de la encuesta es este: https://es.surveymonkey.com/s/YMYDTGH
Muchas gracias a todos.
Un saludo,
Pedro
P.D:NO HACE FALTA SER MOTORISTA NI TENER MOTO/CARNET PARA RESPONDER. GRACIAS!!

----------


## asiebit

Hecho

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Gracias!!

----------


## Rgtg

Hecho también.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Muchas gracias Rgtg!!

----------


## Plumini

Listo.
Para que es la investigacion?

----------


## Card Detective

Hecho

----------


## Moss

Otro.

----------


## Pedro Parra Magic

Gracias!! Es para una app que estoy desarrollando!!

----------


## MrTrucado

Ahí tienes otra

----------


## Darkman

Encuesta completada.

----------

